# Schaltauge Radon Jab



## BuckminsterF (26. Juli 2020)

Servus zusammen,

ich suche derzeit ein Schaltauge für mein Radon Jab 10.0 2020. Bei Bike Discount ist hier derzeit leider nichts lieferbar und zumindest auf der Homepage auch nicht ersichtlich, dass es zeitnahe verfügbar wäre.  Da es demnächst in den Urlaub geht und ich gerne einen Ersatz dabei hätte, würde mich interessieren, ob es noch vernünftige alternative Anbieter gibt. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Toolkid (26. Juli 2020)

Schaltauge.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T_Man (27. Juli 2020)

BuckminsterF schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich suche derzeit ein Schaltauge für mein Radon Jab 10.0 2020. Bei Bike Discount ist hier derzeit leider nichts lieferbar und zumindest auf der Homepage auch nicht ersichtlich, dass es zeitnahe verfügbar wäre.  Da es demnächst in den Urlaub geht und ich gerne einen Ersatz dabei hätte, würde mich interessieren, ob es noch vernünftige alternative Anbieter gibt. Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand einen Tipp?



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das die Ersatzschaltaugen von meinem 2020er Jab und dem 2020er Cube Sting meiner Frau die gleichen waren. Ruf doch mal bei Bike-Discount an, die müssten es ja genau wissen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juli 2020)

Hi,

das #10240 Schaltauge (mit kurzem Ausleger) ist derzeit lieferbar, siehe: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10240-axh-kurz-489749

Falls es mal nicht auf Lager sein sollte, kannst Du auch das baugleiche #2090 Schaltauge nutzen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-kurz-82179

Gruß und viel Spaß im Urlaub!


----------



## BuckminsterF (28. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank, ist bestellt!


----------

